# Yeast choice for a Dortmunder?



## Bribie G (29/3/14)

After doing a search, results seem to be all over the place with Wyeast Danish, Budvar and even S-189 mentioned. I'd be loth to use Danish as it's, well, Danish / North Euro / VB :unsure: and I'd be looking for something more German, but not really Bavarian as Dortmunder is way to the North with its own brewing tradition. Edit: and it would have to handle hard water with sulphates.

I'm tending towards Budvar, but anybody had good results with a particular yeast? Thinking of hitting some comps with one this year so getting brewing soon.


----------



## manticle (29/3/14)

Can't offer you a yeast from experience but the hard water thing is based on the fallacious idea that brewers always used well/local water as is. Germans have long been at the forefront of understanding mash and water and there are sources who suggest Dortmunder was traditionally made with soft water.


----------



## Florian (29/3/14)

Agree with the soft water thing, have read the same years ago, also on German sources if that makes it any more credible.

I've brewed one with wyeast danish which was a cracker back then, don't think I ever entered it in any comps though.

Just quickly checked the German forums and they recommend 2042 as well as being the most suitable yeast for the style as it pushes hop characteristics. Another option they give is 2308, but seem to think that it's a bit 'too tame' for the style.


----------



## Black n Tan (29/3/14)

I am yet to brew mine but have formulated my recipe and I was going to use wyeast 2308 munich lager, but my understanding is it can throw out a fair bit of diacetyl so a good diacetyl rest is required.


----------



## manticle (29/3/14)

My experience with 2308 is that yes it will throw a lot of diacetyl. Best results I've had come from:

Pitching cold and allowing to warm slightly (so pitch at 4, let rise to 7). Hold for a couple of days then allow temp to rise a degree a day until you hit diacetyl resting temps. Hold there a couple of days, make sure FG has been hit, then slowly drop back towards lagering temps (a degree a day as before). Lager for 2 weeks minimum.

Fussy and requires attention but I have tried before just fermenting cool and allowing to warm at the end and been greeted with a very buttery brew.

Obviously pitch and aerate as well as you can - if I used an oxygen source rather than shaking the cube, I might need to be less specific about the whole temp thing. My experience only but thought it might be useful.


----------



## mckenry (29/3/14)

I have a dortmunder brewing now. I used 2042 as per wyeasts 'best for' guide. I also read that dortmunder needs high amounts of sulphates, carbonates and chlorides, which is not what is suggested above. Sorry Bribie, I dont think youll get an acceptable answer.


----------



## Black n Tan (29/3/14)

mckenry said:


> I have a dortmunder brewing now. I used 2042 as per wyeasts 'best for' guide. I also read that dortmunder needs high amounts of sulphates, carbonates and chlorides, which is not what is suggested above. Sorry Bribie, I dont think youll get an acceptable answer.


2042? What is that? Did you mean 2124, bohemian lager?

EDIT: sorry didn't realise 2042 was Danish lager. Ignore my query.


----------



## Bribie G (29/3/14)

Danish it will probably be then, but treated in a civilised manner, i.e. *not* pitched at 13 and allowed to rise to 19 
If I were to enter a Dort, a European Pale Lager and an Aussie Lager then it would be Danish all the way. Hmmm...


----------

